

It’s Time For the US to Go Metric - ddinch
http://gizmodo.com/5972438/its-time-for-the-us-to-go-metric

======
rogerbinns
It is always amusing to look at the map of countries that do not use metric:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Metric_sy...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Metric_system.png)

